
Rethinking the American High School - JSeymourATL
https://harvardmagazine.com/2019/05/high-school-rigor-reform
======
bediger4000
That was actually refreshing. Acknowledging that lectures, etc, produce "bored
compliance" in students. I'm also very glad that something, anything, worked
better.

Unfortunately, there's this little issue with education in the US: "local
control". There might be national policies, but there's no good way to enforce
them. Local school boards decide curriculum. This is why nothing can change
fast, and maybe not much can change, period.

I'll also note the effect that divisive issues (evolution, accurate history)
cause huge problems. There's basically no recourse for students if a local
school system decides to abdicate teaching accurate history of civil war, WW1,
or Reconstruction, for example, never mind evolution, a well established
scientific theory. Sometimes there'll be a fooforaw about something
ridiculous, like using modern books to teach literature, or not memorizing
arithmetic facts.

------
kvee
I went to one of the best public high schools in the country. It's
consistently rated as one of the best in various nationwide rankings of non-
magnet public high schools.

At my top public school, there was not a single great Math or Science teacher.
Meanwhile, there were some amazing English, History, and Latin teachers.

So, naturally, a lot of top students gravitated away from Math and Science.

